# anarchist beats?



## ayron (Jul 20, 2010)

yo, so im not digging the same old punk bands i used to like so much any more, but im loving the message more then ever and i need a musical evolution!... bands like Aus rotten are dope, but i cant keep listing to the same repetitive bars and drummers hittin the snare on every beat, its drivin me fuckin nuts!

does anyone know any rad anarchist bands that dont play punk? like mischief brew, immortal technique or an anarchist version of tool!

know what i mean? :arrgh:


----------



## Gudj (Jul 20, 2010)

A Silver Mt. Zion
Chumbawamba

They would both be good even if they weren't anarchist.


----------



## ayron (Jul 20, 2010)

youd like Arvo Part man, look up his song Fur Alina

thanks for the tunes as well


----------



## benjo (Sep 30, 2010)

Comrade Malone if you like shit hip hop, or one minute silence for metal are almost alright. Can't think of any none punk anarchist bands I like.


----------



## HuckFinn (Oct 10, 2010)

Tchkung,Blackbird Raum,Broken Half are all good.


----------



## mandapocalypse (Oct 10, 2010)

Have you dug into the early anarchist bands? Particularly on CRASS RECORDS... such as: POISON GIRLS, DIRT, Honey Bane, Mob, RUDIMENTARY PENI!!!, and Flux of Pink Indians?


Other post 77 stuff that is considered anarcho-punk in a more dark and heavy form would be.... Discharge, Amebix, Antisect, Sacrilege, etc.......



Hahaa, I could not listen to strictly Aus-Rotten either!


----------

